# Aperture 3 problem



## Jazzboy (May 14, 2003)

I've run into an odd problem while learning Aperture 3. When I try to perform batch job, such as adding keywords, the program only adds the words to the picture with the fat border around it, not the others with the thinner borders. I'm working through the lessons in the Apple-approved Scoppettuolo book and the illustrations suggest that I have selected three pictures, but the added keywords only appear on one (with the fat border). Grateful for any help on this.


----------



## Jazzboy (May 14, 2003)

Nevermind! Discovered the answer in an Apple FAQ.


----------

